# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?

## vassilis29

Εχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές πως καλό ειναι να δίνουμε στα παπαγαλάκια την ευκαιρία να παίζουν ή να δαγκώνουν ένα ασφαλές φυσικό κλαδί. Ποιό είναι όμως ασφαλές φυσικό κλαδί, χρειάζεται να γίνει κάποιου είδους επεξεργασία πριν το δώσουμε στο πουλί; Κάπου είχα διαβάσει πώς ένα μη επεξεργασμένο κλαδί μπορεί να γεμίσει ψείρες το πουλί. Αν ξέρει κανείς κάτι πάνω σ'αυτά τα θέματα θα με βοηθούσε πολύ...Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## vassilis29

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Σωκράτη, με βοήθησες αρκετα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπορείς τα ξύλα σου να τα πλένεις με  πολύ αραιωμένη χλωρίνη και να αφήνεις στον ήλιο να στεγνώνουν καλά.

----------


## vassilis29

Δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τραβήξει το ξύλο χλώριο και να πάθει τιποτα το πουλί; Σ'ευχαριστώ κ εσενα φίλε!

----------


## CyberPanos

Εγω στα πουλια παντα οταν εκοβα ξυλα εξινα τον φλοιο επειδη τα περισοττερα μικροβια ειναι συνηθως κατο απτον φλοιο κ οσο κ να τα καθαρησεις δν φευγουν εγω λοιπον αφερω τον φλοιο και το πλενω με νερακι μετα τα αφηνω εξω 1 μερα να στεγνοσουν τελιως..  :winky:

----------


## ivis

Σωκράτη με έκαψες, δύο στα δύο χτήπησα στα κλάδάκια που διάλεξα για πατήθρες και μάλιστα τα δύο πρώτα στη λίστα των τοξικών, βερυκοκιά και κερασιά. 
Αλήθεια τι κακό έχουν; ξέρεις πιο ειδικά; και μου φανήκανε ωραία ξυλάκια.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

να κανω μια ερωτηση?βρηκα ενα ψηλο σαν θαμνο που το καλοκαιρι βγαζει ροζ κ ασπρα ανθη.ειναι το πιο κλασικο που υπαρχει στα νησια!δεν εχω ιδεα πως λεγεται!ελπιζω να καταλαβατε!με το που το εκοψα βγηκε το ''ζουμι'' απο το κλαδι.εβγαλα την πρασιναδα τους. κανει αυτο για να τα χρησιμοποιησω για πατηθρες? κ αυτο με το ζουμακι θα καθαρισει ? διαβασα οτι θελει καθαρισμα με βραστο νερο κ ξυδι. ποσο ξυδι περιπου? σε καμια αναλογια συγκεκριμενη? αυτο με το ξυδι ή την χλωρινη τελικα? τι λετε?

----------


## mitsman

Πρεπει πρωτα απο ολα να εξακριβωσουμε για τι κλαδι μιλαμε.... μπορεις να μας βαλεις μια φωτο??? απο το διαδικτυο... μην καθεσαι να το βγαζεις!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μα εφοσον δε ξερω πως λεγεται πως θα σου βρω φωτο απο το ιντερνετ?? λοιπον, αυριο που θα σταματησει η βροχη θα παω να το βγαλω ολο το θαμνο φωτο κ μου λετε!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

αυτο ειναι. τι λετε, κανει??

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο ειναι φυλλαδα.. ετσι το λεμε... και βγαζει πολλους χυμους.. δεν θα το προτιμουσα.....

θελουμε ξερα κλαδια καλυτερα Ευα!!!

Ρωτα κανενα ντοπιο αν εχει εκει φιδες!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

αχ... το πολυ πολυ να πηδηξω ενα περιφραγμενο χωραφι εδω κοντα με ελιες... ολο τετοιες αηδιες εχει εδω κοντα! μαλλον αυτο θα κανω...

----------


## mitsman

για εμενα αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο κλαδι για σταντ.. με πολλες διακλαδωσεις.. και στα νησια ειναι γεματο... κοιτα το!!!
και βρες ενα ξερο!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

εχω γυρισει το μισο νησι... τετοιο δεντρο δεν ξαναδα στη ζωη μου γενικα! πως λεγεται??

----------


## mitsman

το δενδρο αυτο οπως και ολοι οι πρασινοι θαμνοι απο πισω ειναι φιδες... ετσι το λεμε στη Ναξο!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

καλα.. αστο.. φραχτης κ παλι φραχτης!!

----------


## mitsman

Να και μια φωτο δικη μου απο Ναξο *με τετοιους Θαμνους* και με τον σκυλακο μου τον Ιζλο!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

επειδη αρχιζουμε κ ξεφευγουμε, η ελια απ'οτι διαβασα κανει, δεν κανει?? ασε κ οταν ξεπλημμυρισει εδω ο τοπος θα κοψω απο εκει. τελικα , νερο με ξυδι ή αραιωμενη χλωρινη καλυτερα??

----------


## Oneiropagida

> αυτο ειναι. τι λετε, κανει??


Εύα δεν είμαι σίγουρη αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά ποιος θάμνος είναι, το ξέρω ως πικροδάφνη......
και θα συμφωνίσω ότι μάλλον δεν κάνει για πατήθρα..... 
εκτός που δεν είναι ξερά τα κλαδιά του, απ'όσο ξέρω ο χυμός που περιέχει είναι δηλητηριώδης σε όλα τα μέρη του.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ναι, με το που το εκοψα εβγαλε λιγο ζουμι. το καλοκαιρι βγαζει ροζ κ ασπρα ανθη. πεταξα ηδη αυτο που ειχα κοψει χτες.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Ψάχνεις ξύλο για πατήθρα???

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ναι, επειδη εχω ολο πλαστικες κ μου ειπαν κ διαβασα οτι ειναι προτιμοτερο τα ξυλινα μην κανουν καλους τα ποδαρακια τους. τουλαχιστον μεχρι να κανω κανενα ταξιδι κ βρω να αγορασω ξυλινες γιατι εδω δεν εχουν ουτε αυτο... μονο πλαστικες...

----------


## mitsman

Η ελια κανει αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα βρεις καποιο κλαδι που να εχει κλαδια με ικανοποιητικη διαμετρο!

----------


## terios

ευα μου γεια σου .... οπου και να ψάξεις στο νησι έχουμε ελιές... πας κόβεις ενα κλαδάκι οπου να εχει ίσιες βέργες και βγάζεις την φλούδα με ενα μαχαιράκι και μετά τα πλένεις με ξίδι τα αφήνεις 1-2 μερες και μετα τα βάζεις στο κλουβί . εγω αυτο κάνω σε ολα τα κλουβιά μου.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

γεια σου δημητρη! καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε! 
ναι, αυτο εχω σκοπο! απλα περιμενω λιγο να φυγουν οι πολλες λασπες σε ενα χωραφι με ελιες εδω κοντα. μην πηγαινω πιο μακρια σαν την τρελη με τα κλαδια στα χερια! μεσα στη βδομαδα θα κοψω!

----------


## vagelis76

Αποφεύγουμε πολυσύχναστους δρόμους με κυκλοφορία,τα καυσαέρια και οι ρύποι που θα έχουν ποτίσει τα δέντρα,μπορεί να σκοτώσουν τα μικρά σου.
Επίσης πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι οτι δεν έχουν ραντιστεί με φυτοφάρμακα ....
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνεις λίγα βήματα παραπάνω και να χαρείς τη φύση ψάχνοντας για κλαδιά.

----------


## panos70

Γεια σου Βαγγελη λεβεντη,πως παει ολα καλλα;

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

βαγγελη καλησπερα. μενω σε χωριο οποτε καυσαερια δεν υπαρχουν. με τα φυτοφαρμακα πως θα μπορουσα να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν εχουν? με την απολυμανση μετα με νερο κ ξυδι δεν θα φυγει οτι υπαρχει πανω?

----------


## vagelis76

> Γεια σου Βαγγελη λεβεντη,πως παει ολα καλλα;



Καλυτερα δε γίνεται Παναγιώτη μου,εσύ όλα οκ????

----------


## vagelis76

> βαγγελη καλησπερα. μενω σε χωριο οποτε καυσαερια δεν υπαρχουν. με τα φυτοφαρμακα πως θα μπορουσα να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν εχουν? με την απολυμανση μετα με νερο κ ξυδι δεν θα φυγει οτι υπαρχει πανω?



Αν δεν είναι δικές σου οι ελιές...ποτέ δε θα είσαι σίγουρη....
Πρόσθεσε και βράσιμο για να μειωθούν οι πιθανότητες να βλάψεις τα μικρά σου.

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ναι, βραστο νερο κ ξυδι. πιστευω ειναι καλυτερο απο το να αφησω τις πλαστικες που εχω. ή του εμποριου ξυλινες που και παλι λογικα θα εχουν μικροβια πανω.

----------


## vagelis76

όχι απλά βραστό νερό αλλά να βράσουν κανένα 3 λεπτο,καλό στέγνωμα και μετά τις προσφέρεις.
ότι αγοράζουμε από το εμπόριο και όταν μάλιστα είναι στον ίδιο χώρο με πουλιά του μαγαζιού και χωρίς προστατευτική συσκευασία...το απολυμαίνουμε ΠΑΝΤΑ !!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

να σε ρωτησω κατι? βαζουμε συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα ξυδιου?

----------


## mariakappa

παιδια, το ξυλο λεμονιας ειναι ασφαλες?

----------


## mitsman

θεωρω χωρις να ειμαι απολυτος πως ναι!!!
Πανω σε λεμονιες κανουναρκετα πουλακια την φωλια τους!!! δεν θα διαλεγαν ενα δενδρο που εγκυμονει κινδυνους!

----------


## jk21

http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml



 *Bad wood - left column* 				ALDER - *red* alder -see Alder Buckthorn paragraph
			  ANDROMEDA -Pieris, Lily of the Valley shrub
              APRICOT
			  ARROWHEAD VINE
			  AUSTRALIAN FLAME TREE
			  AUSTRALIAN UMBRELLA TREE
              AVACADO
              AZALEA - Related to Rhododendron 
			  BANEBERRY - Actaea
              BEANS -castor, horse, fava, broad, glory, scarlet runner
              BLACK LOCUST - Robinia 
              BOX ELDER
              BOXWOOD - Buxus 
              BUCKTHORN - Cascara / Alder Buckthorn - see chapter
			  BRACKEN FERN
			  BURDOCK
			  CACAO
			  CAMEL BUSH - Trichodesma
			  CANARY BIRD BUSH - Crotalaria
			  CANNABIS
			  CASTOR BEAN
			  CEDAR - Thuja, Chamaecyparis, Cupressus
			  CHALICE - trumpet vine
			  CHERRY *see comments below* 
			  CHINA BERRY TREE - Melia / Texas umbrella tree
			  CHINESE MAGNOLIA - uncertain for safety
			  CHINESE POPCORN / TALLOW
			  CHINESE SNAKE TREE - Laquer plant
			  COMMON SAGE
			  CORIANDER - Cilantro 
              DATURA
              DAPHNE - it's the berries 
			  DATURA STRAMONIUM - Brugmansia - angel's trumpet
              DIEFFENBACHIA
              ELDERBERRY
              EUONYMUS - Includes burning bush and more 
              EUPHORBIA
			  FELT PLANT - Kalancho baharensis
              FLAME TREE
              FIRETHORN - Pyracantha
			  FLAME TREE - Brachychiton / Sterculia
              FOXGLOVE - Digitalis (pharmaceutical source)
              GOLDEN CHAIN TREE - Laburnum 
              GROUND CHERRY
			  CROWN OF THORNS
			  HEATHS
              HEMLOCK - Tsuga 
              HOLLY - Ilex 
              HONEY LOCUST - Gleditsia
              HORSE CHESTNUT - Aesculus
              HUCKLEBERRY -  leaves bad: evergreen & deciduous
              HYDRANGEA
			  JASMINE
			  JUNIPER - Juniperus 
			  KALMIA: also called Mountain Laurel
			  KENTUCKY COFFEE TREE
              LANTANA - red sage 
              LAUREL - Prunus 
			  LEUCOTHOE
              LUPINE
			  MANGO - (fruit okay: not  wood or leaves)
			  MEXICAN BREADFRUIT
              MOCK ORANGE - Philadelphus 
              MONSTERA - big hunker of a house plant
              MOUNTAIN LAUREL - Kalmia latifolia 
              MYRTLE - broadleaf evergreen, not crape myrtle
              NECTARINE
              NUTMEG
              OAK - Quercus - all parts / tannins
              MISTLETOE
              OLEANDER
              PEACH
              PEAR - some sources lean toward safe
              PENCILTREE
              PITCH PINE
              PLUM
              PRARIE OAK - safety uncertain 
              PRIVET
              RAIN TREE
              RED *MAPLE* - see Maple paragraph
              RED SAGE - Lantana 
              REDWOOD - Sequiadendron, Metasequoia, Sequoia
              RHODODENDRON
              RHUBARB 
              SAND BOX TREE - sap was used to poison fish
              SOLANUM - Jerusalem cherry or pepino 
              SOPHORA - includes Japanese pagoda tree
              SUMAC - not all sumacs are bad: see paragraphs
              TOBACCO
              TANSY 
              TOMATO
              UMBRELLA TREE
              WALNUT
              WEEPING FIG - Ficus benjamina > Ficus elastica safe
              WHITE CEDAR - China
              WITCH HAZEL -  Hamamelis
              WISTERIA
              YEW - Taxus
*Safe wood - right column* 			 ACACIA - Silk Tree would be in this group 
			APPLE -
			(Insecticide residue likely cause 
			for periodic issues)
					    AILANTHUS - Tree of Heaven
			ALDER - *white* alder -
			(See paragraph about
			Alder / Buckthorn)
            ALMOND
*ARALIA* - Fatsia japonica
            ASH - Fraxinus
			ASPEN - Populus 
            BAMBOO
            BARBERRY- Berberis 
            BIRCH - *see paragraph* 
            BEECH - Fagus
			BOIS D'ARC - horse apple tree
			BOTTLE BRUSH
			BUTTERFLY BUSH
            CAMELLIA
			CITRUS -
			(lime, kumquat, grapefruit, orange, *lemon)*
            CORK - 
			(not wood from cork oak, but cork)
			CORN PLANTS
			COTTONWOOD - Populus 
		    CRABAPPLE - Malus 
            CRAPE MYRTLE -
			(not the same as myrtle)
			DATE
            DOGWOOD - Cornus
            DOUGLAS FIR - Pseudotsuga 
			DRACAENA
            ELM - Ulmus 
            ESCALLONIA
            EUCALYPTUS
			FIG
            FIR - genus Abies
			GINKGO
			GRAPE VINES
			GRAPE PALM
            GUAVA
			HACKBERRY
            HAWTHORN - Crataegus
			HIBISCUS
			HICKORY
			IRONWOOD - apparently toxic leaves
			JADE PLANT
			KALANCHOE
            LARCH - Larix 
            LILAC - Syringa 
            MADRONA / MADRONE - Arbutus 
            MAGNOLIA
            MAPLE - Acer - *see Maple Paragraph*
			MANZANITA - Arctostaphylos
			MESQUITE - remove sharp parts
			MIMOSA
            MOUNTAIN ASH - Sorbus
            MULBERRY - Morus
            NANDINA -common name is heavenly bamboo 
            NORFOLK ISLAND PINE - Araucaria
            NUT TREES - exclude chestnut
		    ORANGE - several sources lean toward safe
			OREGON GRAPE - Mahonia
			PALM
            PAPAYA
			PEAR
			PECAN
            PINE - Pinus:  see Pine paragraph below
			PHOTINIA  see Photinia paragraph below
			POPLAR - Populus
			PUSSY WILLOW - Salix
			RAPHIOLEPSIS - Indian Hawthorn
			RIBBONWOOD
			ROSE - Rosa
			 			RUBBER PLANT - Ficus elastica - Weeping Fig in bad column
              RUSSIAN OLIVE
			  SASSAFRAS
              SILK TREE
			  SPIRAEA
              SPRUCE - Picea 
              STAGHORN SUMAC - see Sumac paragraph
              STRAWBERRY TREE - Arbutus like Madrone
              SWEET GUM
			  SYCAMORE
			  THURLOW
			  TREE FERN
              VIBURNUM
              VINE MAPLE - Acer 
              WEEPING WILLOW - Salix  - see Willow paragraph
              WIEGELA
			  YUCCA

----------


## mariakappa

τελεια.πηρα ενα καταπληκτικο ξυλο λεμονιας απο το εξοχικο.σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## mitsman

θελουμε φωτογραφια.. αλλιως δεν σε πιστευουμε οτι ηταν καταπληκτικο!

----------


## panos70

Υποψιν η λεμονια απομακρυνει και τα κουνουπια

----------


## mariakappa

> θελουμε φωτογραφια.. αλλιως δεν σε πιστευουμε οτι ηταν καταπληκτικο!


χαχα θα το δειτε και δεν θα πιστευετε στα ματια σας.θα βγαλω και φωτο για τον επομενο διαγωνισμο.

----------


## terios

εγω βάζω ξύλα ελιάς είναι πιο γερά άλλα επειδή έχω και ελιές. Έχω χρησιμοποίηση και ξύλα λεμονιάς και μουριάς.

----------


## jk21

στην κλουβα με τις καρδερινουλες που μου χαρισαν εχω και πατηθρα ξυλινη και κλαρι απο ελια με αρκετα λεπτα κλαδακια ... αυτα ειναι η αδυναμια τους ! να σκαρφαλωνουν , να κρεμονται ,να ταλανιζονται ,να παιζουν !!!

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (terios ) αν οι ελιες ειναι δικες σου και ξερεις οτι δεν εχουν φυτοφαρμακα ,ασε και μερικες να υπαρχουν πανω ... δεν θα υπαρχουν για πολυ ! οτι πουλι και να βαλεις !

----------


## χρηστος

τα κλαδιά από λεύκα είναι ασφαλή

----------


## panos70

Η λευκα γενικα σαν δεντρο ειναι πολυ υγρο και οταν κοπει αρχιζει να στεγνωνει και ειναι πολυ κουφιο και δεν ειναι καθολου γερο και επομενος πιστευω οτι δεν κανει να το χρησιμοποιησεις γιατι θα ξεραθει γρηγορα και θα σπασει ευκολα  γιαυτο δεν τα χρησιμοποιουν σαν καυσοξυλα και στην επιπλοποιια, ειναι ψευτικο σαν ξυλο

----------


## terios

> στην κλουβα με τις καρδερινουλες που μου χαρισαν εχω και πατηθρα ξυλινη και κλαρι απο ελια με αρκετα λεπτα κλαδακια ... αυτα ειναι η αδυναμια τους ! να σκαρφαλωνουν , να κρεμονται ,να ταλανιζονται ,να παιζουν !!!
> 
> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (terios ) αν οι ελιες ειναι δικες σου και ξερεις οτι δεν εχουν φυτοφαρμακα ,ασε και μερικες να υπαρχουν πανω ... δεν θα υπαρχουν για πολυ ! οτι πουλι και να βαλεις !



δίκες μου είναι η ελιές αλλα να τα δώσω στα παπαγαλάκια δεν νομίζω ..άλλα πάλι αυτά είναι παμφάγα ειδικά αν είναι πολλά τοτε δεν αφήνουν τίποτα!!

----------


## jk21

και οι ελιες και τα φυλλα τους ειναι οτι καλυτερο !

----------


## mirsini_st

Ξερουμε αν ο φλοιος του φοινικα ειναι ασφαλης για τα πουλακια μας?

Πρεπει οπωςσδηποτε τα ξυλα που θα βαλουμε να ειναι ξερα?δεν κανει να ναι χλωρα?

----------


## kaveiros

Aπ ότι έψαξα ο φοίνικας ως δέντρο είναι ασφαλές , σχετικά με το χλωρό όμως, νομίζω ότι είναι πιο επικίνδυνο για μικρόβια γιατί το χλωρό έχει υγρασία και η υγρασία σε συνδυασμό με τροφές, κουτσουλιές κτλ που θα πέφτουν στο ξύλο, σίγουρα ευνοεί τα μικρόβια...

----------


## mirsini_st

Γενικα εννοουσα τα χλωρα κλαδια γιατι ξερο δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω...Κ ελεγα επειδη εχει θεμα με το ραμφος του και την πετρα δεν την αγγιζει να βαζα ξυλινες πατηθρες αμεσα...

Μολις μπορεσω θα βαλω φωτο για το τι εννοω φλοιο φοινικα για να δειτε...αυτα ειναι ξερα σιγουρα

----------


## stelios7

Ξυλο λεμονιας ειναι επιτρεπτο? Υπαρχουν και καποια κλαδια που ειναι πρασινα αυτα κανουν?

----------


## COMASCO

απο οτι θυμαμαι στελιο κανει νομιζω το ξυλο λεμονιας...(αν κανω λαθος να με διορθωσουν τα παιδια)

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο Σωκρατη!!! υπεροχες πληροφοριες!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## svevo30

Πρόσφατα έκοψα αρκετά κλαδάκια ιτιάς για να κάνω πατήθρες, έκοψα και μερικά απο τη μουριά που έχουμε στην αυλή. Τα ξεφλούδισα, τά έπλυνα καλά με ζεματιστό νερό και τώρα τα αφήνω για κάποιες μέρες στον ήλιο να στεγνώσουν και να ξεραθούν. Μετά θα τα ξαναπλύνω με βραστό νερό και αφου στεγνωσουν και πάλι (σε εσωτερικό χώρο αυτή τη φορά) θα τα βάλω στα κλουβιά!

----------


## Antigoni87

Παιδια, σίγουρα κάνει το πεύκο; Είναι ρητινούχο, είχα την εντύπωση πως δεν κάνει καλό το ρετσίνι ή το ξύλο που το εκκρίνει, ξέρει κανείς κάτι;

----------


## mitsman

Εγω πευκο ειχα, εχω και θα εχω στις καρδερινες μου.... βγηκε ρετσινα την τσιμπουσαν, το εχουν γδυσει τα κλαδια αλλα δεν εχουν παθει τιποτα.....  δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι δειγμα!

----------


## Ηλίας

Ετοιμάζομαι να γίνω πατέρας ενός υπέροχου πάρροτλετ και ήδη έχω αρχήσει τις προετοιμασίες. Μόλις έκοψα ένα κλαδί ελιάς από χωράφι μακριά από πολυσύχναστο δρόμο και (μάλλον) αράντιστο (μένω απέναντι εδώ και 5 χρόνια και δεν έχω δει κάτι). Να ξύσω τον φλοιό της ή μόνο το ψέκασμα με ξυδόνερο φτάνει; Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για σταντ αλλά και για πατήθρες στο χώρο διαμονής του (δε μ' αρέσει η λέξη κλουβί!).

----------


## COMASCO

φιλε ηλια εχω θεωρω οτι ειναι καλυτερο να μην το ξυσεις για να το κανουν αυτα τα ιδια και να το χαρουν...τωρα αλλα παιδια θεωρουν οτι πρεπει να το ξυσεις διοτι υπαρχουν σημαντικες εστιες μικροβιων κατω απο τον φλοιο...οι ειδικοι θα σου λυσουν την απορια!!εμενα η αποψη μου ειναι να ακολουθησεις αυτη την διαδικασια που κανω εγω και μου την προτεινε ενα παιδι μεσα απο το φορουμ:αφου τα κοψω εγω τα ξεπλενω με λιγο νερο ισα ισα να φυγουν οι σκονες... μετα τους ριχνω σοδα και λιγο ξυδι για απολημανση...καυτο νερο στο καπακι και αφου τα αφισω 1 λεπτο τα ξεπλενω με κρυο νερο...και η συμβουλη του...να μην τα ξεφλουδισεις οχι...ή αν το κανεις να το κανεις εν μεροι...τωρα για το πως θα τα στερεωσεις στο κλουβι ειναι αλλο θεμα...μπορεις ειτε να τα σφυνωσεις απλα στα καγκελα ή να τους βαλεις βιδες και να μην ζηλευουν σε τιποτα τα πανακριβα αγοραστα!

----------


## Ηλίας

> ...τωρα  για το πως θα τα στερεωσεις στο κλουβι ειναι αλλο θεμα...μπορεις ειτε  να τα σφυνωσεις απλα στα καγκελα ή να τους βαλεις βιδες και να μην  ζηλευουν σε τιποτα τα πανακριβα αγοραστα!


Για τις πατήθρες στο κλουβί πιστεύω ότι θα ξύσω κάποια και άλλα θα  τα αφήσω. Να έχει και διαφορά στην αίσθηση και λίγη ποικιλία. Το σκάλωμά  μου όμως είναι ότι όταν το έκοψα και το κουβάλησα, τα χέρια μου γίναν  μαύρα από τη σκόνη που είχε πάνω το κλαδί. Επίσης ο φλοιός έχει αρκετές  πτυχές και δεν είναι λείος. Εκεί μέσα θα καθαρήσει ή μόλις πάρω τον  παπαγάλο θα τον αρρωστήσω;

----------


## COMASCO

για τι δεντρο μιλαμε;;;

----------


## Ηλίας

> για τι δεντρο μιλαμε;;;


Ελιά.
Έχεις να προτήνεις κάτι;

----------


## jim4

Εγω εχω βαλει απο λωτο χωρις το φλοιο.. Αν γνωριζει κανεις ειναι ασφαλες?

----------


## geog87

καλαμι απο καλαμιες που μπορουμε να βρουμε παντου...θα μπορουμε να μπει σε κλουβι η οχι???

----------


## Ρία

βρε παιδιά! από πορτοκαλιά κ μανταρινιά, δεν παίζει;;;;;

----------


## lagreco69

> καλαμι απο καλαμιες που μπορουμε να βρουμε παντου...θα μπορουμε να μπει σε κλουβι η οχι???


Το καλαμι George ειναι η χαρα της ψειρας.

----------


## CyberPanos

Και εκτος αυτου το καλαμι ειναι πολυ λοιο και θα γλιστραει ευκολα το πουλι,καλυτερα ενα ξυλο το οποιο θα εχει πιο αγριο φλοιο να γατζωνει.

----------


## Ρία

κ εγώ ξαναρωτώ!! για την μανταρινιά κ την πορτοκαλιά τι έχετε να πειτε;;;;;

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ παιδιά βρήκα ξύλα ελιάς απο ένα φίλο που κλαδέψαμε την ελιά του και σκέφτομαι να τα πλύνω ένα χέρι με σαπουνόνερο και μετά το ξέπλυμα με βραστό νερό και ξύδι και μετά να τα βάλω στο φούρνο να απολυμανθούν τελείως αφού αυτό το καιρό δέν έχει ήλιο.
Τί λέτε?

----------


## Καρολίνα

τριανταφυλλιάς επιτρέπεται; χωρίς τα αγκαθια φυσικά! (και μη μου πείτε πλζ.... "διάβασε στο 158775 ποστ του 44857 thread  :: )

----------


## Chopper

> τριανταφυλλιάς επιτρέπεται; χωρίς τα αγκαθια φυσικά! (και μη μου πείτε πλζ.... "διάβασε στο 158775 ποστ του 44857 thread )


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## maria ps

εγώ όταν κλάδεψα την λεμονιά μου τους τα έφτιαξα αφού τ αφησα και ξεράθηκε κανα εξάμηνο. νομίζω δεν αναφέρονται τα εσπεριδοειδή στην λίστα γιατί είναι από το εξωτερικό και δεν ευδοκιμούν στις περισσότερες χώρες λόγω της ευαισθησίας τους.
πάντως εγώ και απο το δενδρολίβανο τα χοντρά κλωνάρια τ αφήνω μέσα γιατί είδα οτι τους αρέσει να πατούν σ αυτά (τα μικρά πουλάκια βέβαια τα budgies και το ζεμπράκι μου)

----------


## saxo_29

Παιδια καλησπερα

Ενας φιλος μου εδωσε αυτα τα κλαδια, διστυχως ομως δεν ηξερε απο ποιο ειδος δεντρο ειναι.
Σκεφτηκα λοιπον να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες, μηπως καποιος αναγνωριζει τι κλαδια ειναι, ωστε να δω εαν ειναι ασφαλες για πατηθρες ή οχι.

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα νομιζω οτι ειναι συκια αλλα δεν γνωριζω εαν ειναι ασφαλες η οχι. εχει λευκο υγρο μεσα ο κορμος?

----------


## saxo_29

Δημητρη ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.

Υγρο δεν εχει καθολου. Ειναι αρκετα ξερο το ξυλο.Τα μικρα κλαδακια στις ακρες που φαινονται στις φωτο, ειναι αρκετα ευκαμπτα, χωρις ομως να εχουν καποιο υγρο.

----------


## mariakappa

κωστα αν ημουν στη θεση σου δεν θα το εβαζα μεχρι να μαθω τι ξυλο ειναι.καμια φορα παμε να κανουμε κατι καλο και το μετανοιωνουμε μετα.

----------


## saxo_29

Μαρια δεν σκοπευω να τα βαλω και να ρισκαρω την ζωη του φιλαρακου μου με τιποτα, εαν δεν ξερω τι ειναι και οτι ειναι ασφαλες.
Για αυτο τον λογο εβαλα και αγγελια για δυο κλαδια απο ασφαλες ξυλο εστω και με ανταλλαγη ωστε να μπορω να του φτιαξω ασφαλες πατηθρες .

----------


## mitsman

Αν είναι σκυλιά μην το βάλεις.... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μοιάζει με σύκα.... Αλλά με μπερδεύει που είναι τόσο ξερό!!!

----------


## γιαννης χ

συκια χλωρη ειναι γι'αυτο εχει ελαστικοτητα απλα λογο εποχης δεν εχει φυλλα.
αν κανει δεν ξερω

----------


## Alexboy

εχω εντυπωση οτι αναφερει την "ζουκουμια", οπως την λεμε-δλδ την θαμνωδη πικροδαφνη σε ασπρα κ ροζ/κοκκινα λουλουδια που ευδοκιμει σε ολη σχεδον την ελλαδα και συνηθως οι διαφορες υπηρεσιες φυτευουν στα παρτερια των δρόμων(με καθε επιφυλαξη ομως)-ευα περιμενουμε φωτο!!!

----------


## αντρικος

Ειναι συκια παιδια 100% και δεν θα το εβαζα με τιποτα!!  εγω θα ηθελα να ρωτισω αν καπιος ξερει αν κανει το ξυλο απο ζαμπουκο..

----------


## ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ

Πατηθρες ξυλινες πρεπει να βαλω και γω στο καναρινακι μου αντι για τις πλαστικες που χε το κλουβι οταν το αγορασα?

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πολυ καλυτερες αρκει να εχουν την καταλληλη διαμετρο Ασπασια! Δηλαδη για καναρινακια απο 0.8- 1.4 mm

----------


## ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ

Πουλανε σε pet shop ετοιμες ξυλινες?Η πρεπει αναγκαστικα να φτιαξω εγω?Κλαδι απο μηλια κανει?

----------


## mitsman

πουλανε και σε πετ σοπ!!!

----------


## ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Θα ψαξω και θα παρω απο pet shop.Αυτο που θα αγορασω θα ειναι ετοιμο ασφαλες για χρηση?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι θα ειναι μια χαρα!

----------


## ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Άννια

> Παιδια καλησπερα
> 
> Ενας φιλος μου εδωσε αυτα τα κλαδια, διστυχως ομως δεν ηξερε απο ποιο ειδος δεντρο ειναι.
> Σκεφτηκα λοιπον να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες, μηπως καποιος αναγνωριζει τι κλαδια ειναι, ωστε να δω εαν ειναι ασφαλες για πατηθρες ή οχι.


Είναι σίγουρα συκιά και μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις άφοβα..αφού στεγνώσουν!! Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι ότι παίρνει αρκετό καιρό. Εμένα μέσα στο σπίτι σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία πήρε 2 βδομάδες!

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα για κάποιο καιρό κλαδιά από αλεβιζία για τα καναρίνια, τα  παραδεισάκια και το καρδερινοκάναρο. Όμως όταν στεγνώσουν συρρικνώνονται αρκετά. Οπότε αν θέλει κάποιος να δοκιμάσει, ας κόψει πιο χοντρά κλαδιά από αυτά που υπολογίζει ότι χρειάζεται.

----------


## αντρικος

ειναι συκια και απο οτι ξερο δεν κανει αννια ειναι τοξυκο

----------


## john john

Ξύλο από κισσό μπορώ να βάλω; Κοίταξα τις λίστες και δεν υπάρχει κάπου. Αυτές τις μέρες κόβουμε έναν κισσό από τον κήπο και είδα κάποια ωραία κλαδάκια.

----------


## xarhs

εγω ξερω οτι ο κισσος ειναι τοξικος , εννοωντας για τα φυλλα , αρα και ο κορμος.

----------


## john john

οκ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## moutro

Θαλασσόξυλα επιτρέπονται??? εννοώ τα ξύλα που βρίσκουμε σε παραλίες (οχι κοντα σε δρόμο ή πολυσύχναστες)... Εχω δει αρκετά στη παραλία κοντά στο σπίτι και μπαίνω στο πειρασμό...

----------


## Gardelius

> Θαλασσόξυλα επιτρέπονται??? εννοώ τα ξύλα που βρίσκουμε σε παραλίες (οχι κοντα σε δρόμο ή πολυσύχναστες)... Εχω δει αρκετά στη παραλία κοντά στο σπίτι και μπαίνω στο πειρασμό...





> Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για πατήθρες και παιχνίδια
> 
> Προσπάθησα να δημιουργήσω μια μικρή λίστα απο ασφαλή και τοξικά δέντρα, τα οποία μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για την κατασκευή πατήθρων αλλά και παιχνιδιών για τους φίλους μας.Η λιστά δεν τελειώνει εδώ μιας και είναι τεράστια, απλά συγκέντρωσα απο διάφορα sites τα ξύλα που είναι εύκολο να βρούμε στην χώρα μας, είτε σε άγρια μορφή είτε σε επεξεργασμένη.
> 
> Ασφαλή Ξύλα
> 
> Μηλιά
> Κουμαριά
> Μελιά - φλαμουριά
> ...



.........

----------


## moutro

Δεν ξέρω τι ξύλα είναι Louis, γι'αυτό ρωτάω... Εαν κάποιος ξέρει τί είδους δέντρα υπάρχουν συνήθως κοντά στη θάλασσα και εαν είναι μέσα στα επιτρεπόμενα, γιατί δεν έχω φωτογραφία να βάλω....

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν ξέρω τι ξύλα είναι Louis, γι'αυτό ρωτάω... Εαν κάποιος ξέρει τί είδους δέντρα υπάρχουν συνήθως κοντά στη θάλασσα και εαν είναι μέσα στα επιτρεπόμενα, γιατί δεν έχω φωτογραφία να βάλω....



Αυτο που βρηκα σε κάποιο φόρουμ ίσως σε βοηθησει...




> http://fyta.createforumhosting.com/topic-t3012.html

----------


## vasilis.a

οποιος θελει ξυλα για πατηθρες μπορω να σας στειλω εγω με ταχυδρομειο χωρις καμμια χρεωση.απευθυνομαι κυριως σε αυτους που δεν εχουν κοντα δεντρα καταλληλα η δεν θελουν να αγορασουν απο πετ σοπ.Πεταξτε τις πλαστικες και βαλτε ξυλα!!!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπέρα σχετικά με τι λεμόνια, συκια, ροδιά, αγιοκλημα, αμπελοπας; (Σορρυ αν τα ξανά είπατε )

----------


## toykaki

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο

----------


## vasilakis13

Ξέρει κανείς αν τα μπένζαμιν είναι τοξικά?

----------


## jk21

Aν ισχυουν αυτα ,τοτε οχι 



http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/eplants.htm

The following is from Appendix 7 (pg. 667-8) Plants Suitable for Use In Aviaries Developed for South Florida Aviaries by George Staples
Suggested Landscape Plants
Common Name, Scientific Name, and Comments

.........Fig, creeping...Ficus pumila.....Covers wall, stone, wood, as backgroundFig, fiddle-leaf...Ficus lyrata..........Foliage plant, small size for a figFig, laural-leaf...Ficus microcarpa......Dense foliage, requires trimmingFig, weeping....*.Ficus benjamina*.....Trailing foliage, requires pruning


...................................

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-hous...bird-room.aspx

2)_Ficus benjamina_ (Weeping fig): This is an easy plant that is also tolerant of a wide variety of conditions in the home. It has a tendency to drop leaves during the winter so be sure to keep the area around the cage clean. Pruning will keep the size of this plant manageable. Sap will ooze from cut branches and, though this does not seem to bother the birds, some people are sensitive to the sap. It is best to wear gloves when pruning. Remove the plant to another room, prune, and then leave the plant there until the sap stops flowing.

----------


## ringneck

για σα παιδιά 
ψάχνοντας μέσα στο forum κάπου διάβασα ότι
 ίσος δεν κάνει καλο να τρώνε τα πουλια φιλα από
 ευκάλυπτο..
γιατί τα ελαια τους είναι πολύ "δυνατά"

και τώρα η απορία:
 έχω βάλει στο καινούργιο κλουβί κλαδιά από ευκάλυπτο 
αλλα τα ζουζούνια μου το πιο πιθανό είναι να τα ροκανίσουν-φάνε είναι σίγουρα ασφαλή?
(τα κλαδιά από ελιά π έχουν τώρα στο κλουβί,τ τρώνε κυριολεκτικά )

εφόσον τα φιλα δ είναι και τόσο καλά
 τα κλαδιά θα είναι?



στο καινούργιο κλουβί(δεν έχουν μεταφερθεί ακόμα)
έχω προς το παρόν όλα τα ξύλα από ευκάλυπτο(3 στο σύνολο)
σκέφτομαι το 1 να το αλλάξω με ελιά γιατί έχω δει ότι τους αρέσει πολύ να το μασάνε

έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιο άλλο που να είναι "θρεπτικό-ευεργετικό" ώστε να βάλω 3 διαφορετικά?(ελιά/ευκάλυπτο/..??..)

----------


## Efthimis98

Σπύρο, τα πουλιά δεν τρώνε το ξύλο σε καμία περίπτωση. Απλά το μασουλάνε και ΔΕΝ το καταπίνουν. Αν το κατάπιναν θα είχαν προβλήματα στο γαστρεντερικό τους, αφού δενείναι φτιαγμένο για να αποσυνθέσει "μεγάλες" ποσότητες ξύλου, αλλά άλλων φυτικής προέλευσης καρπών. 
Απλά παίζουν... βέβαια αυτό τους προσφέρει πολλά, όπως φυσικός τροχισμός ράμφους και νυχιών, ενασχόληση κ.α!!! Εγώ στα δικά μου, αν και δεν το μασάν, χρησιμοποιώ ακακία, η οποία έχει μαλακό ξύλο... θα την καταευχαριστηθούν!!

Άρα ό,τι βλέπεις στον κατάλογο μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις χωρίς πρόβλημα!!

----------


## Nek

Το κλαδι της πορτοκαλιας ειναι ασφαλες;

----------


## thanos52

τι διαμετρο θα πρεπει να εχει ενα κλαδι για μπατζι και για κοκατιλ?

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Οι καρυδιες κανουν για παπαγαλους η ειναι τοξικες; ::

----------


## thanos52

Σημερα που πηγα στον παππου μου σκευτηκα δεν παω να φτιαξω πατηθρες να ειναι ετοιμες οταν ερθει με το καλο το παπαγαλακι.Ετσι λοιπον με λιγη βοηθεια βρηκα κλαδια ελιας που ειδα οτι δεν ειναι τοξικα και εβγαλα την φλουδα γτ ξερω οτι απο κατω ειναι τα μικροβια!Τωρα τα βαζω σε χλωρινη??? και μετα στον ηλιο???



H Ρυκιες ή Κορομηλιες κανουν για παπαγαλακι και τι διαμετρο πρεπει να εχουν??

----------


## blackmailer

*Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία*

----------


## Pidgey

> Οι καρυδιες κανουν για παπαγαλους η ειναι τοξικες;


Δεν κάνουν.




> Μα ρωτησα και στο αλλο θεμα που ειναι για τα  ασφαλη ξυλα και τα τοξικα και κανεις δεν μου απαντησε εδω και ποσο  καιρο!!


Βρε Δήμο σας έβαλα και στο θέμα που έκανες το 2ο post την πιο ολοκληρωμένη λίστα με τα ασφαλή και μη κλαδιά, ακριβώς στη σελίδα που είναι. Έκανες τον κόπο να την κοιτάξεις; 

Στο google με τη μετάφραση βρήσκεις σε ελάχιστα δεπτερόλεπτα πως λέγεται η καρυδιά στα αγγλικά, αν δεν γνωρίζεις, και μετά τσεκάρεις τη λίστα που σας λέω δηλ. αυτή του κ. Δημήτρη.

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post430520

*Bad wood - left column*
...
...
WALNUT

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Χιλια συγνωμη δν το προσεξα!!! :Sign0027:

----------


## Destat

Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα στο ΤΕΙ βρήκα μερικά κλαδιά λεύκας και πλατάνου για να φτιάξω σταντ στα κοκατίλ μου

Τα κλαδάκια της λεύκας όμως είναι αρκετά ξερά και ξεφλουδίζονται πανεύκολα, αν τα απολυμάνω με ξύδι τα στεγνώσω και βγάλω όσο περισσότερο φλοιό μπορώ εκεί που είναι έτοιμος να βγει, να τα βάλω για σταντ??

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν ξεφλουδίζουν τότε ναι, ξεφλούδισε τα. Απολύμανε τα πολύ καλά, αφού δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να φέρουν. Σαν ξύλα κάνουν πάντως!!  :Happy:

----------


## Destat

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Destat

Και πήγαμε στην παραλία ,μαζέψαμε ξύλα πεύκου και ρίζες πεύκου ...Αν τα βράσουμε και τα καθαρίσουμε με ξύδι να τα βάλουμε? Κοιτάχτε τί όμορφα που είναι...

[/IMG]

----------


## blackmailer

τυχερά πουλάκια....

----------


## Destat

Να υποθέσω από την απάντησή σου Νεκτάριε και από τα like των παιδιών οτι κάνουν! Σύντομα φωτογραφίες λοιπόοον!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι αν τα βράσετε και βάλετε και ξύδι νομίζω όλα κομπλέ !!!!
 :Party0028: 
Εν το μεταξύ αυτά εδώ είναι τόσο λεπτά που θα τα μασίσουν επιτόπου !!!!  :winky:

----------


## Destat

θα κάνω κόλπο και θα τα δέσω απ'έξω για διακοσμητικά,οπότε θα τα σώσω μέχρι να βγουν και να αρχίσουν το σκάλισμα!

----------


## faidra

Να ρωτισω ...το πουρναρι κανει ή ειναι τοξικο;;;

----------


## jk21

το ξυλο των δεντρων της κατηγοριας  ειναι συνηθως μη  τοξικο με μικρες ποσοτητες ταννινων εκτος του tan oak oπως αναφερεται εδω

http://www.birdsafe.com/woods.htm

αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι η 
_Quercus coccifera, the kermes oak

_http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%...rcus_coccifera_


δεν υπαρχει σαφης αναφορα στο οτι ειναι το συγκεκριμενο ειδος μη τοξικο αλλα αναφορα οτι καποιο αλλο ειδος συγγενικο ειναι το επικινδυνο_

----------


## georgefsk

Κλαδακι καρυδιας είναι ασφαλές?

----------


## jk21

ειναι οκ αλλα να φορας γαντια στο καθαρισμα της φλουδας ,γιατι ισως βαψουν .Το χλωρο περιβλημα του καρπου παντως ,σιγουρα βαφει τα χερια και βγαινει δυσκολα

http://www.beaknwings.org/ed/woods.pdf
..........
Umbrella Tree
Vine
 Maple
*Walnut*
Wilow

----------


## greenalex1996

Για την μελαμινη ξερουμε τιποτα; ειναι ασφαλες;

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Καλησπέρα για την ροδιά τη ξέρουμε κάνει,στην λίστα δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ξέρει κανείς ?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα!!!! αλλα βρήκες κλαδι απο ροδια που να σου αρέσει?????
 ::

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Ναι εχω στο σπίτι μια ροδιά μεγάλη και εχει κάποια ωραία κλαδάκια,γιατί την περιφρονείς έτσι ::

----------


## Budgie & Jewel

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι ασφαλές για πατήθρα το καλάμι (καλαμιά). Έβαλα τη λέξη στο search αλλα δε μου έβγαλε κάτι. Νομίζω στα αγγλικά λέγεται reed αλλα και στα ξενογλωσσα links που μπήκα, δεν ειδα κάτι....  :sad:  έχω 2 μακριά και λεπτά καλάμια που θα ήταν τελεια για πατήθρες!

Σας ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## xrisam

Είναι ασφαλές από όσο γνωρίζω αλλά νομίζω ότι μαζεύει ψειρες!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Επςιδη το καλαμι ειναι κουφιο απο μεσα ειναι ακαταλληλο γιατι οπως σωστα ειπε η κυρια Χρυσα μαζευει ψειρες.

----------


## Budgie & Jewel

> Επςιδη το καλαμι ειναι κουφιο απο μεσα ειναι ακαταλληλο γιατι οπως σωστα ειπε η κυρια Χρυσα μαζευει ψειρες.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο για το χρόνο σας  :Happy:  Κρίμα πάντως...είναι λεία και με το τέλειο μέγεθος  :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Μην στεναχωριέστε έχεις τόσες άλλες επιλογες.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Σήμερα εκοψα ενα μεγάλο νυχτολουλουδο και είχε μερικά κλαδιά κατάλληλα για το κοκατιλ μου,ξέρει κανείς αν ειναι ασφαλή?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοείς το Mirabilis jalapa;
Αν ναι, οι ρίζες και οι σπόροι του είναι σίγουρα δηλητηριώδεις σε περίπτωση κατάποσης, ενώ είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι και τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα του φυτού. Μπορεί επίσης να προκαλέσει και ερεθισμούς ακόμη και στο δέρμα.

Μην το προτιμήσεις σε καμία περίπτωση. Υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα ασφαλή ξύλα που μπορείς να βρεις, όπως παρουσιάζονται σε αυτή τη λίστα: Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Οκ Εύθυμη ευχαριστώ.  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-E440 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

